# Are they really shih tzu?



## OMGitsRose (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey guys, was wondering what you guys think about of my pups. The lady I got them from told me they are from the same litter, and both mom and dad are shih tzu. Not sure if I believe her 100%, what do you guys think? The lighter one is Clover, and the darker one is Honey.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

It's impossible to say for certain unless you bought from an ethical breeder that has a pedigree, but they certainly could be shih tzus. 

My concern would be more about littermate syndrome. You'll want to look that up.

Also, welcome!


----------



## OMGitsRose (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you! I looked up Littermate syndrome a few days ago, Ive never had dogs before, so I never heard of it previously. Is it really detrimental to their development? Will they be less loyal to me and my boyfriend? Thanks again ^-^


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

The first set of pics looks like a yorkie or yorkie mix..the second set of pics looks like a typical shih tzu puppy.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

They're very cute, whatever they are! I think it may be easier to tell when they're a bit older. Did you meet both parents?

You'll want to train them separately as much as you can, and take them on some separate walks and some walks together, and make sure to crate them separately, and feed them separately... basically, they NEED to learn to do things without the other pup around. If you're not diligent about this, they could bond to each other and not to you, which can result in a lot of problems.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Bear2010 said:


> The first set of pics looks like a yorkie or yorkie mix..the second set of pics looks like a typical shih tzu puppy.


That's what I was thinking too. Maybe they are like Leeo and Blu Boy ... where as Leeo was the runt ... and they did not really look much alike as 12 week olds?

Littermate syndrome is something I was lucky enough to not have an issue with ... with Leeo and Blu Boy. They were no less or no more loyal IMHO. They were what they were. They were what I helped to make them with training and with being their own personalities and genetics. Littermates or no ... all dogs are individuals. They also need trained as such IMHO.

It takes a ton of time, patience and training with two puppies. That I can attest to. But I have had dogs for over 50 years ... there is a big difference IMHO as to how easy it seems with two after training many many dogs. 

EDIT: BTW ... they are adorable!!!


----------



## Galathiel (Apr 11, 2012)

Top row definitely doesn't look like a shih tzu puppy .. the bottom three do.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

They could very well be littermates, and the top puppy could just have a different father. Litters can be sired by multiple males. The top puppy is definitely not a purebred shih tzu, but the bottom does look like one.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Bear2010 said:


> The first set of pics looks like a yorkie or yorkie mix..the second set of pics looks like a typical shih tzu puppy.


Was gonna say... they look like my neighbour's yorkie/shitzu mix. Super cute though!


----------

